# 2 Custom Ryobi 18volt flashlights



## mds82 (Jan 3, 2009)

So a while back i made a Ryobi LED flashlight with 4 XR-E's. This time i made a second one, with a single Cree MC-E. 

Both are run from a single buckpuck 3203-d-n-1000. 

the runtime is quite long, ihave never tested it from a full battery, but i would say over 1 hour at full brightness before turning off.

The heatsinks are CPU heatsinks cut in the shape of a circle to fit inside the heads.

Here are the pictures:



























these 4 photo's were used with the florescent White balance, F/4, ISO 200, 1/15 second

The standard overhead lights






The quad XR-E






The MC-E






Both LED lights


----------



## saabluster (Jan 3, 2009)

It looks like your clock fluoresces.


----------



## cheetokhan (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey, MDS82, thanks for sharing! 
I have a cheesy light that came with my 18V Ryobi kit and I have a round CPU heatsink somewhere around here that looks just like the one you used.
Time to have a little fun


----------



## Gen3Benz (Jan 4, 2009)

nice pics!:thumbsup:
time to start cutting my heatsink...


----------



## xucchini (Jan 4, 2009)

oh wow, this is exactly what I am looking for. Hmm now just need to figure out how to do it myself. I think I have some heat sinks that look like that as well.


----------



## Emagin (May 14, 2010)

Could you elaborate a bit on how this was done.
What component is sitting behind the wires and are there any connections issues or advice?
Thanks


----------



## 12Johnny (May 16, 2010)

Looks really good, and I also have some CPU heatsinks laying around...


----------



## timtim2008 (Sep 25, 2011)

very nice..


----------



## SkOrPn (Jan 30, 2013)

My Ryobi light uses 18v Lithium ONE+ batteries. Can I still use the Buckpuck 3023-D-N-1000 with an XML, or is there something else I should use for this mod? I will be retaining the stock reflector since it looks like there is plenty of room and I have a great little copper heatsink that seems to fit perfect wow.


----------



## mds82 (Jan 31, 2013)

You can use that driver, but it will only give you 1000mA output while the XM-L can handle 3000mA. I dont remember the size of the opening of the stock reflector but you might even be able to use a 3-up LED MCPCB Board.

If your stuck on using 1 LED then wait for the Cree MK-R LED to come out. It has a voltage of 11.7 and at 1000mA it would produce more then 1000 lumen ( probably closer to 1200 without going through all the calculations)

Recently i re-made the MC-E Light using 4 Cree XT-E's and its much brighter as well. No reflector so its still all flood.


----------



## jakjak (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi, I too have come across this thread looking for a better Ryobi light... it seems like an 18v chip-on-board would be almost a drop-in.. does this make sense or is it not enough light or whatever??? http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=5W+Warm+White+Round+COB+LED+SMD looks like you can get one for $2-$5 range... not sure if it would need an external heat sink, or just the mounting board. Claims 3-400 lumens seem like it would be bright enough (I've found xenon bulbs that claim ~400 lumens and they case a very bright beam) thanks for your comments and this great thread! - jak


----------



## Prendy (Mar 18, 2013)

I've used the "1000lms LED power module" on ebay for my ryobi worklight, and like it very much. I wouldn't be so sure about the 1000lms, BUT, it's definitely brighter than a 400+ lumens lamp that i have. It's also extremely floody (good, in a worklight) with no real hotspot. I did have a problem with the first one i ordered. After a few hours total use (probably used about 15 individual times), it became very dim - and yes my batteries were charged, lol. 

Spoke to the seller, and they were happy to send me a new one, but i had to pay return postage on the old one. Wasn't much, but still something to be aware of if you're interested in this module insert. The replacement has lasted me over 100 hours total use without problem, so hopefully it was just a fluke with that particular bulb (rough shipping/ bad solder joint, who knows)

So, for a cheap and easy option, i would absolutely go with that ebay module (different from the drop in single led bulb from milwaulkee) - won't be as bright as a custom wired cree w/ driver, but will be cheaper and easier while still providing plenty of light.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 4, 2015)

I guess I am behind the curve. I recently picked up a Ryobi One+ drill with lithium batteries, and the lantern. The lantern seems to have a buck driver, and a small die emitter, that works pretty well for a lantern. The flashlight, however is still an incandescent, with a beam that has a lot of artifacts. Also apparently the bulb is rather fragile. 

Honestly, I don't think that this light is worth spending a lot of time and money to modify it.

I tried one of those Rayovac 40 lumen PR2 6V LED bulbs (for a three or four cell maglight). The beam was a pathetic blue with artifacts. I wonder if those PR2-1WHP-30V bulbs from SuperBrightLeds give a decent beam. I haven't seen anyone comment on them.

No one responded to the below post, and it looks like a person could just glue it in place inside the reflector, add a quarter or something as a heat sink, and be done. They are only about $1.50 Has anyone tried these LEDs?
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=5W+Warm+White+Round+COB+LED+SMD




jakjak said:


> Hi, I too have come across this thread looking for a better Ryobi light... it seems like an 18v chip-on-board would be almost a drop-in.. does this make sense or is it not enough light or whatever??? http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=5W+Warm+White+Round+COB+LED+SMD looks like you can get one for $2-$5 range... not sure if it would need an external heat sink, or just the mounting board. Claims 3-400 lumens seem like it would be bright enough (I've found xenon bulbs that claim ~400 lumens and they case a very bright beam) thanks for your comments and this great thread! - jak


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 9, 2015)

I never used to use the flashlights I received with tools like Ryobi and Milwaukee sets but, now I am hoping to find a "drop in" for the 18v lights. Is super bright LEDs the best bet?


----------

